# Wax <50£



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

What's the best wax bellow 50£? Victoria, PH pro or other?

Before PH pro, I high rated Victoria to be the best for these amount of budget, but with PH pro competing in these segment I really don't know.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't think there is a "best", it's all a matter of opinion


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Have a look at Meguiar's #16. You could get 4 tins for £50 and IMO it can stand toe to toe with much more expensive waxes in every catagory you'd want to compare.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Viper said:


> Have a look at Meguiar's #16. You could get 4 tins for £50 and IMO it can stand toe to toe with much more expensive waxes in every catagory you'd want to compare.


Agreed there, it beads better than my dodo waxes, I'm trying all the sub £50 waxes I can but so far stick with either FK1000P or Megs #16.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Victoria red wax bring very wet shine ..depth in colour:thumb: with very good clarity. good durability also easy to use what i want more ?!
Recommended 3 coats but after i applyed one coat ..i said wow no need more ..maybe next time.
you will not be disappointed with victoria i bought 3 o.z from cleanyourcar 17 pound with Excellent service


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Viper said:


> Have a look at Meguiar's #16. You could get 4 tins for £50 and IMO it can stand toe to toe with much more expensive waxes in every catagory you'd want to compare.


Agreed. #16 - undergoing a bit of a renaissance of late, but the product is as old as the hills and has been around for so long with damn good reason - its bloody good! Durable, easy to use. £12.50 for a huge tin. Durability to exceed far more expensive waxes, looks to match them (dont be fooled into marketing poppy**** of waxes delivering tenable differences to the looks - its all in the prep ).

Want a little more durability still - then Collinite 476S


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

To be fair, I can see a great diference between Zaino and other LSP that I've tried, although I tried SN, Glasur, Collinite 845, ... , and there's the difference is so subtile... 

But I want to try more and more waxes, and Victoria or PH Pro appears in the budget limit for these time. Victoria isn't better that #16?!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

tfonseca said:


> To be fair, I can see a great diference between Zaino and other LSP that I've tried, although I tried SN, Glasur, Collinite 845, ... , and there's the difference is so subtile...
> 
> But I want to try more and more waxes, and Victoria or PH Pro appears in the budget limit for these time. Victoria isn't better that #16?!


What are the differences you are seeing between, say, Zaino and Glasur?


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

I'm using Pete's 53 at the moment, seems to last and bead well. Very easy to use.


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> What are the differences you are seeing between, say, Zaino and Glasur?


Zaino more "acrylic", glasur darked the paint. Flake pop in Zaino was better.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

tfonseca said:


> Zaino more "acrylic", glasur darked the paint. Flake pop in Zaino was better.


Did this darkening last? As in, was it perhaps just oils in the wax rather than the ten+ nanometres of carnauba on the paint?

The flake "pop" is an interesting one, I always find this rather hard to define - my own car has quite a "loose" flake, very well defined and sealants and waxes both look the same in this regard. Are you dealing with a tighter flake, as minute differences in opacity _may_ be tenable in this case?


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

As the others have said above spend £12.50 on some megs #16 then whatever you have left spend it on good quality clay and polish as these are the stages that enhance the finish.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

so what would be the difference say between dodo sn rfr and the megs 16


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Agreed there! I love the stuff, but find I keep taking my hard candy out (probably because of the smell and colour!) as I'm a sucker for marketing. I really want to try a higher end wax like BOS though, what about sample pots of this, couldn't see anything on their site? Sorry for a slightly jacked thread


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

chrisc said:


> so what would be the difference say between dodo sn rfr and the megs 16


RFR, I presume is Rainforest Rub?

Difference between Supernatural and #16 ... well, I have an old version of Supernatural, but my experiences of it were that while it was lovely to apply and remove, its durability was not that great. This has been reported to be better in later versions. It would need to be very good to match #16 though... In terms of looks - well, if I'm being honest, I dont think you will see any difference between the two in terms of looks when the prep is done to its best... but that of course is simply my opinion based on my experiences with a variety of waxes and sealants


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

RFR? I've got Rainforest Rub down as just RR in the abreviations list on here. Come on Chris, you're making it up as you go along now :lol:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

i know


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Did this darkening last? As in, was it perhaps just oils in the wax rather than the ten+ nanometres of carnauba on the paint?
> 
> The flake "pop" is an interesting one, I always find this rather hard to define - my own car has quite a "loose" flake, very well defined and sealants and waxes both look the same in this regard. Are you dealing with a tighter flake, as minute differences in opacity _may_ be tenable in this case?


The flake pop in Zaino was HUGE compered with Glasur or SN. The darkening did last... but wasn't like in "the first" day. I tend to use LPL or BH before a wax, and that can be the cause of mask flake and darkening paint.

Dave, you was the one that highly rated Vic Conc. What happened? :lol:


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

durability mmmmmmmmmmmmmm

as a one car detailer i can see that the pros would rate this high on their priorities. But as a one car detailer i enjoy 'doing' my car and if something lasted forever id just have to sit and look at it :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

tfonseca said:


> Dave, you was the one that highly rated Vic Conc. What happened? :lol:


:thumb:
Dave victoria your favourite wax in the past !


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

tfonseca said:


> Dave, you was the one that highly rated Vic Conc. What happened? :lol:





MAXI-MILAN said:


> :thumb:
> Dave victoria your favourite wax in the past !


 He still does rate this wax very highly and we still use this on our details. But as a price match between the 2 then that has to go with the #16. Due to the volume and price of the product, again durability as goes to Megs. As already mentioned is so many thread a wax or sealant offers nothing the the finish on a well prepped car, apart from protection. 
Gordon.


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

I like the collinite 915


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Viper said:


> RFR? I've got Rainforest Rub down as just RR in the abreviations list on here. Come on Chris, you're making it up as you go along now :lol:


Bad joke time....

American viewers...

What is the difference between RFR and Megs #16.....

Theres not F'in Megs #16.:lol:

Got the coat and the taxi needs a good clean


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

caledonia said:


> He still does rate this wax very highly and we still use this on our details. But as a price match between the 2 then that has to go with the #16. Due to the volume and price of the product, again durability as goes to Megs. As already mentioned is so many thread a wax or sealant offers nothing the the finish on a well prepped car, apart from protection.
> Gordon.


Yes he still does rate this wax very highly and i remember he said : I do not know why I stopped


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

i wouldnt buy #16, just to be different. everyone is raving about it, so im avoiding it


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

I have megs #16 and use this for friends and family cars where durability is key.

On my own cars i will be trying Jeffs kit today on the daily driver and Supernatural on the toy 

I enjoy the process of waxing every month or so durability on my car is not that importmant.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

the paint darkening effect is an interesting thing IMHO. I have found a couple of products that do add a noticeable darkening effect when applied to the paint, perhaps most notably Megs #26 and BH AB. The question of whether it lasts is a good one though... I cant remember ever doing a side by side test to see if the darkening fades over time - either short or long term.

With all the recent interest in the classic #16, I'm waiting for the revival on #26 next - I know a #16-#26 combo has been popular for donkeys years with Megs users. I might have to grab a cheap pot somewhere


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Sandro said:


> i wouldnt buy #16, just to be different. everyone is raving about it, so im avoiding it


What would YOU suggest then (the cynic in me says fk1000p)


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Avanti said:


> What would YOU suggest then (the pessimist in me says fk1000p)


:lol:

because that wasnt a popular product the other week either :lol:

what are the options <£50?

Dodo core range
Victorias
Collinites
Meguiars
FK1000 & 2685
R222/P21s
Entry level SV & Zymol?
Raceglaze?
Lusso
AG HD
Nattys - any colour you like...
Harley
3M
CG range

more smaller brands & own label stuff than I can possibly remember and loads I will have forgotten


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

so what would be the difference in rainforestrub and say autoglym hd would it be worth the while haveing both or are they the same


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

I can only recommend the waxes that i have tried and the best £50ish wax is Zym0l Japon!
I love the stuff, good on any car and very quick to use & i've nearly finished my second tub:thumb:
Good luck choosing one they are all good.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

I disagree with 'all waxes look the same its all in the prep'

Yes most of it is in the prep but different waxes produce their own different looks IMO.

Megs 16 produces horrible glassy/blingy/silvery look. Dont like it personally.

Vics produces a very glossy look.

BOS produces a perfectly balanced finish IMO. Is it woth the extra £? Depends on how much spare money you have!

Of what ive tried below £50 id have to say Vics or Clearkote CMW are my favourites.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

The Doctor said:


> I disagree with 'all waxes look the same its all in the prep'
> 
> Yes most of it is in the prep but different waxes produce their own different looks IMO.
> 
> ...


But you know the saying this week, "it last ages and is in a big tub"  so that is the reason to buy product X and dismiss anything else :lol:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> I disagree with 'all waxes look the same its all in the prep'
> 
> Yes most of it is in the prep but different waxes produce their own different looks IMO.
> 
> .


:thumb: Exactly



The Doctor said:


> Megs 16 produces horrible glassy/blingy/silvery look. Dont like it personally.
> 
> Vics produces a very glossy look.
> 
> ...


Excellent description especially what you said about BOS .
I tried CG 5050 last week and i got the same result ,however as you said Depends on how much spare money you have!

Another example You can see the difference between p21s concorse wax when bring blingy glassy silvery look and souveran when make car darker and bring warmest look .

Each wax can bring extra look when use on right colour such as p21s on silver or cmw and victoria on red & black .


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

The Doctor said:


> I disagree with 'all waxes look the same its all in the prep'
> 
> Yes most of it is in the prep but different waxes produce their own different looks IMO.
> 
> ...


well its good we dont all agree - I thought BoS was totally over rated and sold it on after longing for it for a very long time :lol: #16 is cheap and good, as are a few others, but that doesnt necessarily make it best. I also enjoy its water behaviour, just for kicks of course, and in terms of protection it survived an onslaught with some serious cleaners on a recent detail, which is a far better performance than most LSP's.

I do agree that different products look different to each other, at least initially, and certainly things like slickness, beading & sheeting and clean-ability also vary. The differences are usually very small, but having 3 different colours and paint finishes to compare to each other, I can often see different things that I can pick out between the finishes I get on all 3. Of course we probably all like a different look as well...


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> :thumb: Exactly
> 
> Another example You can see the difference between p21s concorse wax when bring blingy glassy silvery look and souveran when make car darker and bring warmest look .
> 
> Each wax can bring extra look when use on right colour such as p21s on silver or cmw and victoria on red & black .


We must stop agreeing like this about waxes!

Your totally correct. Blingy and glassy for light colours and deep and warm for darker colours.

But remember, all waxes look the same so buy a big cheap tin of Megs 16 and use it on any colour!!


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> well its good we dont all agree - I thought BoS was totally over rated and sold it on after longing for it for a very long time :lol: #16 is cheap and good, as are a few others, but that doesnt necessarily make it best. I also enjoy its water behaviour, just for kicks of course, and in terms of protection it survived an onslaught with some serious cleaners on a recent detail, which is a far better performance than most LSP's.
> 
> I do agree that different products look different to each other, at least initially, and certainly things like slickness, beading & sheeting and clean-ability also vary. The differences are usually very small, but having 3 different colours and paint finishes to compare to each other, I can often see different things that I can pick out between the finishes I get on all 3. Of course we probably all like a different look as well...


I agree with your post. If you thought BOS was over-rated then thats your opinion and nobody can argue with it. IMO it is superbly balanced and looks good on any colour ive used it on but it is not worth an extra 100 quid over a pot of Vics.

For me you summed it all up with your last comment when you said we all probrably like a different look as well. I personally hate the blingy/glassy look that Megs 16 gives (on darker colours anyway). IMO it looks more like a pure sealant and i hate the look of those as well!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> We must stop agreeing like this about waxes!
> 
> Your totally correct. Blingy and glassy for light colours and deep and warm for darker colours.
> 
> But remember, all waxes look the same so buy a big cheap tin of Megs 16 and use it on any colour!!


we will use simoniz maxwax or original cheaper than megiuars M16 , if all waxes look the same .


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> we will use simoniz maxwax or original cheaper than megiuars M16 , if all waxes look the same .


Yes but the tin is not as big!!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> we will use simoniz maxwax or original cheaper than megiuars M16 , if all waxes look the same .


maxwax is a polish and a great pre wax cleaner :thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Avanti said:


> maxwax is a polish and a great pre wax cleaner :thumb:


Are you on about the green bottle Simoniz Maxwax?

I used to use that all the time about 13 years ago when i had my Nova SR!!

Brings back memorys,didnt know you could still buy it.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> Are you on about the green bottle Simoniz Maxwax?
> 
> I used to use that all the time about 13 years ago when i had my Nova SR!!
> 
> Brings back memorys,didnt know you could still buy it.


its in a black bottle and a green lablel i have a bottle somewhere


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

The Doctor said:


> Are you on about the green bottle Simoniz Maxwax?
> 
> I used to use that all the time about 13 years ago when i had my Nova SR!!
> 
> Brings back memorys,didnt know you could still buy it.





chrisc said:


> its in a black bottle and a green lablel i have a bottle somewhere


You are both correct :thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

chrisc said:


> its in a black bottle and a green lablel i have a bottle somewhere


Like i said going back 13 years here so maybe they changed the bottle since then and probrably the formulation!

They also did a Maxwax wash and wax if i remember rightly. It used to seperate on purpose in the bottle with half clear and the other half orange?? Those where the days i used to think that pouring half a bottle in the wash bucket would give me a better finish


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Avanti said:


> maxwax is a polish and a great pre wax cleaner :thumb:


are you sure ? only the name is car polish simoniz maxwax replace the simoniz gt wax i think :lol:

the simoniz colour restor the red bottle work like pre-cleaner :lol:

good option with past simoniz original

IMHO Simonez liquid or past better than megs waxes.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> Like i said going back 13 years here so maybe they changed the bottle since then and probrably the formulation!
> 
> They also did a Maxwax wash and wax if i remember rightly. It used to seperate on purpose in the bottle with half clear and the other half orange?? Those where the days i used to think that pouring half a bottle in the wash bucket would give me a better finish


my brother bought complete kit why i dont know ill find it out its in a nice bag


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> simoniz gt wax


Is that the wax that makes your car faster?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> Is that the wax that makes your car faster?


:lol: The doctor this wax is better than Megs 26# and cheaper! and give you same look .


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

The Doctor said:


> Like i said going back 13 years here so maybe they changed the bottle since then and probrably the formulation!
> 
> They also did a Maxwax wash and wax if i remember rightly. It used to seperate on purpose in the bottle with half clear and the other half orange?? Those where the days i used to think that pouring half a bottle in the wash bucket would give me a better finish


yes the blue and clear one is shake n shine, they do a 3 way split one too, degreaser, shampoo and wax.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> are you sure ? only the name is car polish simoniz maxwax replace the simoniz gt wax i think :lol:
> 
> the simoniz colour restor the red bottle work like pre-cleaner :lol:
> 
> ...


Yes the maxwax is a polish/pre wax cleaner, the original paste is brilliant stuff.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Avanti said:


> Yes the maxwax is a polish/pre wax cleaner, the original paste is brilliant stuff.


Avanti the name is max*wax* and maybe have little ability to work like prewax ...simoniz more to lsp.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

the kit from costco ages ago
View attachment 10054


View attachment 10055
i found that maxwax quite quick and easy still bit left in it aswell


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> :lol: The doctor this wax is better than Megs 26# and cheaper! and give you same look .


LOL

Dont say that everybody on here will be using Simoniz GT wax next week.

After all they are all the same....


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

The way i see it is Maxwax is an AIO. It does some cleaning,maybe a bit of polishing and leaves some 'light' protection behind at least it did 13 years ago!

Avanti,i notice you said in another thread about AS Canauba Gold being a polish. I can see why you say that as it does clean and it actually takes a little of the colour off my single stage paint wheras a true LSP does not. Im with you its an AIO product similar to Turtle Wax original paste. Gives good results if you use it before a true LSP.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Avanti the name is max*wax* and maybe have little ability to work like prewax ...simoniz more to lsp.


Heh heh , sometimes you have to 'know' what the marketing guys are up to, follow the maxwax polish with simoniz original liquid or paste wax and you will see what I'm talking about :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

The Doctor said:


> The way i see it is Maxwax is an AIO. It does some cleaning,maybe a bit of polishing and leaves some 'light' protection behind at least it did 13 years ago!
> 
> Avanti,i notice you said in another thread about AS Canauba Gold being a polish. I can see why you say that as it does clean and it actually takes a little of the colour off my single stage paint wheras a true LSP does not. Im with you its an AIO product similar to Turtle Wax original paste. Gives good results if you use it before a true LSP.


Yes the AS CG is a polish and was talking to my local rep who kept reffering to it as having polishing powders and he was correct, AS have a range of lsp 's all be them liquid until their solid paste wax arrives :thumb: 
as with the TW original (which you would follow up with gloss guard, just like srp/egp) it's about using the products for their intended use.
If AG CG is used as a wax people may well be dissapointed to expect it to last 3 months, but it's hard to deny that it's not far behind products like PB BH :speechles


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> LOL
> 
> Dont say that everybody on here will be using Simoniz GT wax next week.
> 
> After all they are all the same....


Dont worry is not available in the market .


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Avanti said:


> Heh heh , sometimes you have to 'know' what the marketing guys are up to, follow the maxwax polish with simoniz original liquid or paste wax and you will see what I'm talking about :thumb:


Avanti i agree with simoniz maxwax have little cleaning ability but not like prewax or paint cleaner . the simoniz maxwax bring nice shine good sheeting water and durability.
good option follow with paste wax .


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Avanti i agree with simoniz maxwax have little cleaning ability but not like prewax or paint cleaner . the simoniz maxwax bring nice shine good sheeting water and durability.
> good option follow with paste wax .


I found the durability similar to AG SRP and rightly so, as it would be a competing product in the range, but how many people would use AG SRP and not follow it up with EGP or now HD wax, the liquid diamond hardwax is simoniz's true AIO product and would be on the shelf next to AG UDS :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Best wax I can think of <£50 would be half a pot of an expensive wax someone is selling in the for sale section. i've started buying these to try waxes before I buy a big pot, saves me wasting money in the end IMO. I've spent soo much in the last 2/3 months (since joining here incidently! :lol and I see this as a nice way of trying it. Don't have to make do with other peoples experiences. I've got some dodo juices, vics, colly 476 and 915, harly wax, m16 all waiting to try, only bought a few brand new and if i don't like them, no big waste :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

maggi112 said:


> Best wax I can think of <£50 would be half a pot of an expensive wax someone is selling in the for sale section. i've started buying these to try waxes before I buy a big pot, saves me wasting money in the end IMO. I've spent soo much in the last 2/3 months (since joining here incidently! :lol and I see this as a nice way of trying it. Don't have to make do with other peoples experiences. I've got some dodo juices, vics, colly 476 and 915, harly wax, m16 all waiting to try, only bought a few brand new and if i don't like them, no big waste :thumb:


That is the way to do it, or try the swaps section too :thumb:


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

Avanti said:


> What would YOU suggest then (the cynic in me says fk1000p)


Yeah FK1000P cos its out of the spotlight  haha

nah i do use FK1000p but only on my wheels though as its infinitely better than poorboys that i was using before. My wax of choice of Vics Concours, i love it, the glass jar, the smell, how easy it is to use and it lasts ages!  Though I do use Collinite on other peoples cars.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

tfonseca said:


> The flake pop in Zaino was HUGE compered with Glasur or SN. The darkening did last... but wasn't like in "the first" day. I tend to use LPL or BH before a wax, and that can be the cause of mask flake and darkening paint.
> 
> Dave, you was the one that highly rated Vic Conc. What happened? :lol:





MAXI-MILAN said:


> :thumb:
> Dave victoria your favourite wax in the past !


As above posted by caledonia, I still do very much like this wax - its lovely to apply, that is for sure, smells great too - feels special, whereas a cheaper more durable wax may feel more clinical. Perhaps like comparing petrol and diesel.

However - I simply am not sold on waxes making a difference to th looks... #16 being "blingy and silvery", I have just used it today and that was not a look addition it gave... indeed, it looked just like A N other wax that I could have tried. I read a lot of anecdotal "evidence" of waxes providing vastly different looks but as yet I am yet to see any actual evidence of this, with all tests that have attempted to prove so have simply shown that there is little or no difference between the waxes. If there is such a difference, then it can be picked up in photographs, so lets see it guys... Prove to us, once and for all, that different waxes look different... show that some mask flake while other make it vastly ping more. If the effects are really tenable, they will be able to be photographed. In personally dont believe they make a difference, and in testing I never see one. I add here, of course, that this is one very well prepped paintwork that I am making comparisons... on finishes that are less well or not prepped at all, perhaps the oils for example n waxes can make more of a difference from for example a light filling effect that would be rendered useless where the machine finish was very good.

Ultimately, I will use waxes that offer me durability for one, and waxes that I enjoy using for two. I am not sold on a lot of the marketing hype that I read about waxes offering tenably different looks, or even slightly different looks - time and time again I see this to simply not be the case. However, as I have said many times in the past, there are other factors at play in LSPs where one should use a product that one enjoys using - if nice smelling, soft waxes that feel a little special are your thing, then use them and forget about the fact a cheaper wax will likely give the same results. I keep, and will always have a tin of Victoria Concours wax for this reason that I very much enjoy using it. Likewise, I keep a jar of Rubbishboys Original because I really enjoy using it.

I would dearly like it if waxes did offer big differences in looks - it would be quite fun, for one... and that different colours responded differently to different waxes, this again would be a lot of fun... But to me, waxes simply do not offer a looks enhancement and I am simply calling it as I see it based on my own experiences and testing.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

when you puting your massive collection up for sale then dave all them waxes you have you could recoup some of that cash you have spent i do agree with what your saying though dont you think there is a little difference to the eye from certain sealents to waxes say zanio on a full car to chemical guys 50/50.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

GoodFella33 said:


> when you puting your massive collection up for sale then dave all them waxes you have you could recoup some of that cash you have spent i do agree with what your saying though dont you think there is a little difference to the eye from certain sealents to waxes say zanio on a full car to chemical guys 50/50.


I'll be streamlining my products in 2010, as plans are afoot for me in detailing with some major changes about to be made which I am very excited about  ... I'll keep a lot of my products simply because I like my collection, but some of them will certainly be going, probably a charity donation for a meet or something like that... But a bit like collecting stamps, I do like my collection of LSPs even if I only really use and renew a small band of them. The different smells are appealing :thumb:

A little difference - well perhaps, but the differences are so small they come down to eye of the beholder more than anything really tenable. In my opinion of course, and there seems to be a lot more physchology at play than actual true differences. Again, my opinion based on my own experiences.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> With all the recent interest in the classic #16, I'm waiting for the revival on #26 next - I know a #16-#26 combo has been popular for donkeys years with Megs users. I might have to grab a cheap pot somewhere


I've just added a tin of #26 to my collection another huge tin for a very cheap price I'm going to give it a try on top of some #16


----------

